# AKC Brittany Puppies



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

AKC Brittany Puppies for sale. 1st shots and wormed, orange and white. Both parents hunt and are on premises. Ready to go. 937 407 1398 mornings
937 407 0639 evenings $ 300 each , have 6 males


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

what is the breeding?


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

I sent you a private message.


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

One puppy left if anyone is interested.


----------

